# Used tractor tires



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone have a really good source for them?
I'm looking for Michelin multi-bib 540/65/30 
I know-unusual size and michelins are expensive.
Spent a lot of my "repair budget" fixing round baler. 
JCB needs front tires soon. Besides, I'd rather have 50% tread to save my fields from getting tore up.

Any sources for used?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I actually got a used pair of those a few years ago. They came off the rear of a combine so you might want to check with Keiter's. You could also check with tiretown.com


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

In southern ontario Maple Lane usually has tons of used radials sitting around too.

Are they right down to the carcass? The michellins wear like iron, you might get longer out of them than you think.

I was thinking some of the small valtras use them on the rear, I'm guessing thats why Hitech was after a set.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

slowzuki said:


> In southern ontario Maple Lane usually has tons of used radials sitting around too.
> 
> Are they right down to the carcass? The michellins wear like iron, you might get longer out of them than you think.
> 
> I was thinking some of the small valtras use them on the rear, I'm guessing thats why Hitech was after a set.


I replaced the 18.4x30 on the rear of my Deutz 6275 with them but I like the way you're thinking.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

http://www.yournexttire.com/ag-tires/

Maybe check them out. Good luck! OL J R


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have been looking for a while now. Got outbid on an auction. 
Thought I'd bounce this one back up.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've kept an eye out, I saw one used single for sale in Quebec but the guy didn't have any others.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

You ready to start buying them one at a time? (Admittedly, I'd understand if you didn't want a repaired tire on a high speed tractor)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?ff3=2&toolid=10044&campid=5336802213&customid=expand-subcat&lgeo=1&vectorid=229466&item=232051571350


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I just want one or two tires
Saw the one on eBay and pictured the ensuing high speed blowout. I think I'll pass on that one


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://www.wengers.com/wholegoods/ you could give Wenger farm machinery of Myerstown a call, they are not all that far from you they are used parts dealer and do inventory used tractor tires.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Tried them, too. 
No luck.
I should have bought the auctioned tires. I was just too busy with work and the auction company was slow getting me approved to bid. 
Tough tire to find. They're so expensive, I'm hearing everyone runs them down to zero tread.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

They seem pretty common in bias ply for combines I just can't find the high speed rated ones.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Tried them, too.
> No luck.
> I should have bought the auctioned tires. I was just too busy with work and the auction company was slow getting me approved to bid.
> Tough tire to find. They're so expensive, I'm hearing everyone runs them down to zero tread.


Would shipping have been reasonable? The tire price was definitely good.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think shipping would have been about $300. So with auction fees, I would have been looking at $2,000 or more. 
2 New tires would be $3,800.

I should have bit on them, but now I've got to move on. Tough tire to find.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Cowan Equipment in Martinsburg, Pa has an ad in the Lancaster Farming that they have 500 used tractor tires for sale. I called today but couldn't talk to anyone knowledgable.


----------

